# Homemade dish soap (not for dishwashers)



## texastami

I have made my own dishwasher soap, but never had any success with making sudsy dish soap..... I have tried a variety of things.... but am eager to STOP buying it every month! 

Anyone have a recipe they'd like to share?


----------



## ldc

I use about a tsp. or 2 of Murphy's Wood Soap in my old dish saop container, with the rest water. Have been doing this for years. It's also biodegradeable. The yrs. we have drought, I wash by hand and use the dish water on plants, and this kind of soap doesn't hurt anything! Also use it for laundry; 1 TBS for a load. ldc


----------



## Farmerwilly2

I absolutely love the smell of Murphy's soap and I saw where you have been using it successfully for awhile, how well does it work on clothes?
MrsFarmerWilly


----------



## nodak3

This isn't a recipe, but a technique. Use any unscented bar soap. Put it on a soap dish by the sink. Run a folded dishrag or sponge (wet of course) over the bar every two or three dishes, or whenever you lose the "power". That allows you to use bar soap, get everything nice and clean, and who cares about suds anyway.


----------



## Fourthistles

I use my homemade plain lye soap. Here's my method:
grate 2 bars into a deep kettle. Stir in 2 and a half quarts water. Bring to a slow boil over medium high heat. Simmer 10 minute, take off heat and let set 30 minutes, them pour into quart jars. As it cools and sits, it will gel. I use a spoon to scoop it out. Use 3/4 to 1 cup for a batch of dishes, with the hottest water you can stand. Lots of suds.


----------



## Guest

ldc said:


> I use about a tsp. or 2 of Murphy's Wood Soap in my old dish saop container, with the rest water.


 Which one of these products would be the right one?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_s...d soap&rh=i:aps,k:murphy's wood soap,i:garden


----------



## ldc

About which one is right: Two and three, and some of the others are the same - just larger amounts. It comes in a 32oz bottle for 2.68 now at WalMart. For the other question, the one TBL per load gets everything REALLY clean (for laundry). We do have soft water here; when I lived up north, we had hard water so I used a bit more. ldc


----------



## Pelenaka

Currently I use Tide bought on sale at about 1/4 of the recommended amounts for a load. Big drawback is ofcourse that the wash water can't be used on the garden.
When I run outta my current supply of dish soap bought on sale I'll give the oil soap a shot.
~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## MilkTester

any other suggestions on this topic????


----------



## Woodpecker

just bought some murphys can't wait to try it out. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Guest

I tried the murphy's for washing dishes and it didn't work well for that, although it's fantastic as an all purpose cleaner.

Maybe it depends on your water type?


----------



## Woodpecker

thanks i was going to try that. i like the fact its biodegradable.


----------

